# Sometimes a blind hog finds a acorn..and a Hoo and a cobia...



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Well wetrolled out of OB 2-5 miles on Friday caught a dozen or so spainish just messing around, Saturday with a better forecast offshore in our pockets we hit the water in my buddies 23 ft Sea Pro and headed to the west, 2-3 miles out we got our 1st King on the troll. A couple of miles later another at around 10 miles I saw a couple of flying fish..really still insight of land water turned blue or blueish we put a couple of yo-zurs and a wahoo wacker out and 5 min later had a chicken dolphin in the boat 10 min later this fellar showned up







</A>>Not sure what he weighted as our scale was fubar :banghead:banghead after that we got back into greener water.. we started to catch more kings ..I swear that Hoo was caught with the tops of the condos in OB still in sight and it was a epic battle a bunch of weekend warriors having to move every rod. ice chest etc on the boat to gethim to (barely) fit into the fishbox and unwrapping the other line completly entangled in the main line..missing him with the gaff ( my bad) twice....so we proceeded to a spot 20 miles out to try for a AJ or a Grouper but could NOT :banghead get our baits past the endanger red snappers..so to be sporting about it I put a 5 oz jig on a spinning rig and proceeded to fight a couple of snapper to 12 lbs..and then after they had eaten the jig body I was getting ready to replace it and I look down and LO and behold a cobia shows up..so I grab a piece of one of the bobo's we had caught put it on the bare jig hook and toss it to him..and just like that I had my 1st ever cobia..well after a heck of a fight and a truly memorable display he put on upon hitting the deck...sorry this is the only pic we got of him







we won't forget this trip for a while..a hoo a cobiaboth firsts for us 5 kings a dolphin and about 3 dozen ERS which were vented and released.....smooth seas on the way in...man what a trip..


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, that is a really nice fish!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

2 great fish! sounds like a lot of fun. thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on two firsts. Both solid fish. Cant wait to get out and play a little myself.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

GREAT FISH, GREAT REPORT, THANKS MAN:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha , is that Dan in the picture holding the Cobia ?? ... I served him and his friends at the Florabama yesterday and they were talking about the Wahoo :letsdrink:letsdrink ... Good times :letsparty


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

wahoo and cobia makes for a great trip!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch....:clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

way to go!! very nice!! one day i hope to have a trip like that:banghead great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Dan, sounds like yall had a blast. I talked to Mike the other day on the phone, tell everyone else I said hello. That's a pretty hoo!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, there's some meat for the table! Nice work.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a great day of fishing. :bowdown


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

BOTH ARE NICE FISH ... ANYTIME :usaflag


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Nice fish good job


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Dang nice. I'm going to try to make it down for the open of snapper season. Hope the blue water can be found as I don't expect it to take long to catch a limit of ERS.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Cobe and Hoo!


----------

